
Stop Learning Frameworks - dongchl
http://sizovs.net/2018/12/17/stop-learning-frameworks/?2018-50
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18706785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18706785)

490+ points

